# West Branch Muskies



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Guys,

My dad is dying to get into some Muskie at West Branch, and I would love to try for on on a fly (sadistic maybe?). Any advice on when the fish might move shallow and be more likely to chase a cast lure or fly, as opposed to trolling, would be greatly appreciated! Spring/fall etc...not neccesarily anything specific. Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Right now!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Both fall and spring are great times to target fish on structure or shallow water. If you're trying to get one on the fly, definately use a leader material, which can be tough with a fly rod. My buddy uses this stuff when fishing the flats in Florida, I'm sure it would be perfect for muskies on the fly because you can tie it.

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/ca...1/id/283/name/CortlandToothyCritterLeaderWire

These look pretty sweet too. I just googled "musky fly" and this was the first result
http://www.swimtrue.com/swimtrue.html


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Hopefully we'll have pic's to post.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

In the last few years, I've grown a bit disappointed with Rollie and Helens. Its NOT the muskie tackle store it once used to be. Theres more junk being sold outta there than quality muskie tackle IMO. There are actually some better "muskie" tackle online stores on the net these days anyway, all you have to do is a basic search. I know I'm partial to Wileys, but how can you call yourself a "muskie authority" and not even carry one of the best muskie lures on the market today? Soon, they will no longer carry the Legends as well, a good source has told me. Its a shame....I used to spend quite a lot of money there.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul I have not found any stores online that even carry Wileys. Even the Wiley site itself is no longer taking orders  I know both Rodmakers and Karrans here in Ohio are having a really hard time getting them too. Ray for Rodmakers said the turnaround time on an order was like 8 months


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to confuse...my issue with Rollies&Helens is not just soley because of the Wileys. Its just not the shop it used to be IMO.

As for the Wileys...Somebody is buying them, therefore carrying them out there. Dale can't make enough and NEVER stops. My guess is that he's having a hard time keeping up with the growing popularity of the sport and demand. He works alone these days.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Ya for sure! I've got a few in particular that i'm looking for! I'm sure Dale is swamped, I know that Steve Jones up at St. Clair sells a couple thousand each year


----------

